# Please keep my Teddy in your thoughts and prayers today



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

This morning when I got up at 5:30, I took my boys outside to potty. Teddy is our big boy and usually races outside. I noticed he was moving kind of slow. I brought them inside and offered Teddy a piece of cheese, which he loves, but he turned away. I woke my husband up and told him to keep an eye on Teddy. My husband thankfully has a business inside our home.

Well my husband just called and is taking Teddy right into the vet. He started vomiting with blood and went potty and there was blood there also. I am a wreck.







I am so worried about my boy. I will probably beleaving work as I won't be able to concentrate anyway.



Please keep Teddy in your thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh poor Teddy! He will be in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted on what your husband finds out.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

So sorry to hear Teddy isn't feeling well and I hope
it's nothing serious.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Robin, I am so sorry Teddy is not well, he is in my thoughts and prayers as are you and hubby














Please let us know how he is doing


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, Robin -- I can't believe I'm reading this! I know you must be scared to death. We'll all keep you, Teddy and your husband in our thoughts today. Sure hope your vet comes up with a quick diagnosis and treatment plan and that dear Teddy is soon on the mend to 100%. 






















's to you all.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck, and please keep us posted!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my thoughts are with teddy. i hope it's nothing serious. please keep us posted.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Robin I am so sorry to hear this about your little Teddy. We will keep him (and you) in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry, I will be watching the post to see how little Teddy is doing. I just prayed for him and will keep doing so. Hugs to you.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Hope Teddy will be alright. My thoughts are with you


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Robin, i hope & pray that Teddy will be OK,







's to you & your family.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and I hope that Teddy will be ok


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I'm back at work and my Teddy had to stay behind at the hospital. They are running some tests and said they will call me this afternoon. The Dr. asked me a lot of questions but didn't give me any idea of what may be wrong with him. I'm just so scared because he is very lethargic. His little nubby tail wouldn't move no matter how many kisses I gave him. Teddy is such a happy little boy, it's so hard to see him like this.



Hopefully I am just worrying too much and the Dr. will call me with good news this afternoon.



Thank you all so much for your concern, thoughts and prayers. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

I truly hope Teddy is ok. So sorry to hear that he isn't feeling well, poor baby. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Poor Teddy, it's probably nothing. maybe he just ate something bad. Lets just hope he is fine by tomorrow. Let us know. I keep praying for him


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I will be praying for God's healing of Teddy. Please keep us posted.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG, Robin,
I am so sorry I hope all goes well and this turns out to be something minor or just an upset tummy,
I will keep Teddy in my prayers as well as you and your family..

Sending Much Love,
Andrea~







[attachment=11224:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Robin, I'm so sorry to hear about sweet little Teddy. He's in good hands with your vet, though. I hope you can post back real soon with good news. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry to see that your Teddy is ill!! Be assured he is in my prayers that this is something easily fixed!! ..I know it is a terrible worry for you ....will be checking back for your updates.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Teddy is in my thoughts, and prayers. Hope you have good news to share soon.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Teddy is in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope its nothing serious! Teddy is adorable.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope Teddy will be okay soon. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awww, I hope he's ok.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Teddy will be ok soon,I'll say prayers for him. [attachment=11227:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. I will keep Teddy in my thoughts and prayers today and hope that he will be OK.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hopefully it is just an upset tummy from soemthing he ate, and some meds and fluids will get ihim back to normal soon


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, poor Teddy! Please keep us informed. It's lucky your husband was working from home!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Sending get well wishes for Teddy!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Poor Teddy. I will keep checking in for updates. I hope Teddy feels better soon! ((((****HUGS AND KISSES FROM ME AND MY GIRLS***)))))


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Hoping for a positive update soon - that its something that can be easily treated and Teddy can come home


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in,







wanting to see how Teddy is doing


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Well I just got a call from Teddy's doctor and our Jaimie was right. Teddy did eat something bad. Our home is surrounded by very tall pine trees. The new pine cones are just forming. They are little green balls, with little piney needles all over them. Well it seems that Teddy has eaten a few of these pine cones. My boys are never outside without me or my husband and neither of us ever saw him eat them. Our yard is large, so he must have gotten them last night on his final trip for potty. The good news is that Teddy will be ok, although the Dr. wants him to spend another night in the hospital which is fine as long as my boy will be ok.



I want to thank all of you for your caring, love and concern. I appreciate it so much. I love you guys!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh, thank God (literally)! So glad to hear that Teddy is going to be okay and that you now know exactly what the problem was. This is a good lesson for all of us -- sometimes I'm looking up at the stars or out in Never-Never Land when I'm walking Noelle at night. This will help me to be more mindful of what she's up to.

Thanks for the update, Robin. Let us know when Teddy is safely tucked in at home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Robin, I am thrilled to hear that he will be OK!!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Great news


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

WHEW!!!!!!!!! So glad it is something that he will soon recoup from! poor boy though... he must have felt lousey!! Hope it never happens again!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Robin, he's such a cutie! What a relief, I am so glad to hear he will be feeling well again soon. What an awful day you've had. Sending more hugs to you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WHEW is right! So glad it's nothing major. You'll have to keep little Teddy (aka Chomper now) on a short leash from now on -







Bet you can't wait to get him home tomorrow.

Now take a deep breath, Robin. It's going to be okay.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I am so glad Teddy will be okay! So he doesn't need surgery to remove the pine cone? It will just pass naturally?

Hugs to both you and Teddy!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Whew glad Teddy will be ok


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank god! I am so happy all is well, can I stop praying now..LOL



Andrea~





















Hugs to you & Teddy!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> Oh, I am so glad Teddy will be okay! So he doesn't need surgery to remove the pine cone? It will just pass naturally?
> 
> Hugs to both you and Teddy![/B]


No, Teddy won't need surgery, thank goodness. I asked the same question, thinking there was a blockage. At this stage the pine cones are just forming on our trees, so they are pretty small but obviously can make you pretty sick. Evidently Teddy passed the pine cones naturally but has a very upset tummy. I will be calling the Dr. when I get home tonight for more details. He told me that I could stop by and see Teddy, but I am thinking that i should just let him rest. If all goes well he can come home tomorrow around noon. Teddy will have someone with him through the night,so I feel comfortable about leaving him there overnight.

Our mailman always leaves 4 milkbones for the boys. My husband said that Poochie & Skippy haven't touched theirs. He thinks they are missing Teddy. So sweet!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Glad to hear Teddy is gong to be oaky.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Glad to hear Teddy is going to be ok and be home soon.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

So glad to hear Teddy is on the mend







Thoughts and prayers still headed your way


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

I am SO sorry to hear about Teddy, but SO happy he is going to be fine!


~~JoAnn~~


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Thank goodness Teddy will be all right!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that Teddy has been ill. I hope that he'll be back to normal very soon. Thankfully you got him to the vet right away! I'll be watching for more updates.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Am so thankful to hear the good news about Teddy - Zoe and Bella send him get-well-soon hugs!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank God Teddy is going to recover Robin, I am so thankful that he is on the mend, I know how relieved you must be too
















Great big














for Teddy


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Robin, what a relief! i know you must have been going out of your mind when you didn't know the cause.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I just got home and read the first post.















So glad to read the update.








Glad to hear Teddy's gonna be better soon.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh my!! robin I soooo happy Teddy is ok!!!
I coldn't stop crying when I read your post!!! poor little guy!!!!
thank God he is ok!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OMG, Robin, Ive just managed to get back onto the internet and SM and find little teddy is sick.























Im so glad that he is better. You must have been out of your mind with worry.

So Im sending lots of hugs and kisses and nose wicks and tail wags (even though they are late







)

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Soooo glad he is getting better. Staying at the Vets for the night is probably a very good idea, as dehydration can sneak right up on one so little. Would love to be a fly on the wall at THAT reunion.

Samsonsmom


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Robin I'm so happy to hear that Teddy is going to be all right.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

So glad to hear he will be okay!.... I can imagine the worry you felt. Hopefull he will be back to his normal cheerful self in no time!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Robin, that is great news







you must be so relieved. Let us know that all is well when he arrives home


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

So happy to hear Teddy is recovering!







Hugs and licks to Teddy.








Enjoy your reunion with Teddy.


----------



## Kanga (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh, dear, that must have been such a worry. I am so glad they found the problem and he is on the mend.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am so glad Teddy is feeling better!

Wilson also loves pine cones, and it doesn't seem to matter how diligent I am about cleaning them up he always manages to find one. He will put them in placs in the yard so I can't see them and then go to that secret spot every time we go outside and chew on it a bit, and then he will throw up! One time he ended up at the vet for fluids because he had thrown up so much he got dehydrated. 

I wonder why they love pine cones so much?!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> I am so glad Teddy is feeling better!
> 
> Wilson also loves pine cones, and it doesn't seem to matter how diligent I am about cleaning them up he always manages to find one. He will put them in placs in the yard so I can't see them and then go to that secret spot every time we go outside and chew on it a bit, and then he will throw up! One time he ended up at the vet for fluids because he had thrown up so much he got dehydrated.
> 
> I wonder why they love pine cones so much?![/B]


Wow, so it has happened to someone else? Evidently Teddy had a belly full of pine cones. I had no idea that he ate even one. Right now they are so small as they are just starting to develop on our trees.

I just talked to his Doctor and Teddy will be coming home tonight when I get off work. I'm so happy. He will be on a bland diet for a few days but should be fine. I can't wait to hold him.

Thank you all again for your support and for being here for me. I really appreciate it. This is a great forum!
















Robin


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I just read this entire post. I'm glad to hear that Teddy is going to be okay.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah! Teddy's on the mend and will be home with you in a couple of hours.







's to you, Robin. I know you'll be so relieved when Teddy is in your arms. I bet he gets a royal sniffing from Poochie and Skippy!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad Teddy is doing better & coming back home.Boo got really sick once from eating pieces of bark. I'm going to be very careful of any pinecones.I don't have any in my yard,but if we are ever in an area where they are,I will know to watch out.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Great news Robin, give him big hugs from my gang


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!! Teddy will be home and in your loving care by the time you read this, Robin. I'm so glad that it was something so very treatable. I wonder if he'll be so quick to eat those nasty pine cones again...








Bet you will be smothering him with kisses tonight, I know I would be. (Will he be watching the game with you?














)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Robin, I'm so glad that all is well and he'll be home tonight!!


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Robin,
So glad to hear that Teddy is recovering. It is so hard when these little ones are sick.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord, I am soooo glad it wasn't something really serious.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This is the best news I have seen on SM today, Teddy is home with his mommy, what can match that?

I bet you are so relieved Robin and please give Teddy a great big hug from his Aunt Janet and his buddy, Scooby







Oh and Scooby's daddy too


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so glad that Teddy will be alright... I hope is 100% better SWIFTLY.

Melanie


----------

